# Help Me Plan a Formal Dinner



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Gentlemen,

I turn 29 in January, and have decided to do something I have always longed to do: throw a formal dinner to mark the occasion! :icon_smile:


It will be a party of twelve--I will lease a private dining room in a formal hotel.


My questions are this:


The menu--


I plan on having:

Starter
Salad
Soup
Entree
Dessert
Cordials

--or, should it be Soup 2nd and Salard 3rd?


I'd like to serve sorbet before the entree to clear the palate, but did that die out with the state dinners that Edward VII had?


Last, how many servers should be required to serve a formal party of twelve?


Gentlemen, I thank you in advance for your informed responses.



--Chase


----------



## McKay (Jun 13, 2005)

Chase Hamilton said:


> --or, should it be Soup 2nd and Salard 3rd?


I've seen it done both ways; I'm not sure which is more traditional.



> I'd like to serve sorbet before the entree to clear the palate, but did that die out with the state dinners that Edward VII had?


No, it's still done sometimes.



> Last, how many servers should be required to serve a formal party of twelve?


I would think the hotel would decide that, in consultation with you based on the nature of your event. A more formal dinner would tend to have more servers, I suppose, but I would think 2 to 4 would be more than enough for 12 diners.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Try the salad just before dessert. Though rarely executed, it is the traditional Italian way to go, and makes for great conversation! The Old World belief is that salad is a digestive aid and should be served near the end of a meal. Salud! Bill


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I wish I knew enough to help. However, congratulations and I hope your event is a success.

Will you require black tie or just ask men to do coat and tie?


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Will you require black tie or just ask men to do coat and tie?


Oh, Black Tie, of course, forsberg! As I'm sure many of us would agree, half the fun of a formal event is dressing for the occasion! :icon_smile:

--Chase


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

My wife and I entertain with formal dinners often. We did one in August and will do another in a few weeks.

Consider providing a light hors d'oeurves as people arrive. You will likely want guests to have a drink as they likely won't be seated until all are assembled, and the food helps with the alcohol as hopefully they will arrive with empty stomachs.

Consider a cheese course following dessert or as an alternative to dessert. We do both.

If you want to take it to the next level, consider a separate wine for each course that pairs well with the food. You can hopefully get recommendations from the restaurant or the sommelier, if there is one. At a minimum, a red and white should be offered, but then there's the complication of dry versus sweet, depending on the course.

I know it might not be to everyone's inclination, but we provide dump buckets for wine that is not finished after a course (to make way for the next wine). We do this as a matter of course, in that we have hobby jobs in a wine shop. The ladies especially avail themselves of this. A small pitcher of water is also provided to rinse the glasses. We plan on a bottle per course with a pour of around 2 oz., which you can get out of a standard 750 ml bottle (a normal wine serving is around 5 oz. We also keep a bottle of each type wine in reserve in case the pours don't work out or someone wants another serving.

Attire should correspond to the nature of the event. Consider the restaurant itself, the appointments (china, silverware, silver, linen), and the manner of serving (prepared plates, served from platters, or family style). The manner of serving will affect the number of wait staff. I'd say 1 or 2 for prepared plates, 2 for platter service, and 1 for family style.

Definitely do a sorbet. My wife did a mojito granite for August and will do a merlot one for the one upcoming.

I recognize that the above might not fit your model or budget, but I thought it was worth mentioning. Dining of this sort is really a diminished social form and art, whether for the host/hostess, guest, or wait staff. I appreciate your contributing to it. Congratulations and best wishes for the dinner.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

Droog said:


> Definitely do a sorbet. My wife did a mojito granite for August and will do a merlot one for the one upcoming.


Care to share that merlot sorbet recipe?

To the original poster, Mr. Hamilton - I would recommend that you invite the hotel chef to participate in the menu planning process, especially if the hotel ordinarily delegates that responsibility to a banquet planner. A party of twelve presents a number of opportunities to go "off the menu" and is the perfect size for a chef to flex his or her creative muscle. I've been to a couple of dinner parties (one of which happened to by my 37th birthday dinner) where the chef was basically given carte blanche (within a pre-established budget) to create the evening's offerings. He actually worked the room himself, jotting down each guest's likes and dislikes, and prepared a number of individualized courses based around those preferences. Not only does every guest have a meal he or she is bound to savor, it generates a lot of entertainment for everyone. Even if you can't get that kind of service, I would have to believe that a chef would be flattered to be consulted directly (key word being consulted as opposed to instructed) about the evening's offerings and for all you know, you might wind up getting a lot more than you bargained for -- in a very positive way.


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

Just my thought but I would host the event in a place other then a hotel. You might find that it is more economical and you can control the food via a catering. Pick a great setting like at an art or civic center and have a great person cater the event...I find most hotel food to be well hotel food and the cost is considerable.

Whatever you do I wish you the best.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't mean to rain on your parade, but I find the idea of a catered and black-tie 29th birthday party ridiculous. Given the state our country and economy is in, can't you find a better use for your money?

But if you're going to do this, do it correctly.

I'd serve the salads after the main course - that, at least, is how I eat at home when my wife and I have western European, especially French, meals. When we go with Eastern fare, the salad is served with the meal.

You only have a salad before the main course at Ponderosa or the Olive Garden. May as well ask for a "bottomless" bowl and breadsticks.

You have, moreover, forgotten about the amuse bouche - but you should expect this if you work closely with a talented chef.

I spent my 29th birthday on a plane (after living in Greece for a year). I smoked a few cigarettes when I landed.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, Pentheos, you spent your 29th birthday on a plane from Greece and then smoked a few cigarettes.

I plan to spend mine at a black tie dinner with eleven of my closest friends.

Vive la difference, I suppose.

Thanks for your insight re: menu--it seems I definitely need to place the salad _after_ the main course, before dessert.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

Mr. H said:


> Care to share that merlot sorbet recipe?


Mr. H.,

Because it is a recipe from a published cookbook, I sent it to you via PM.

Regards, Droog


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Chase, you aren't really going to try to pull this off without inviting Sator, are you?? (No one on the planet would probably appreciate the event more!)


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Chase, you aren't really going to try to pull this off without inviting Sator, are you??


:idea:

_Thanks,_ forsberg!

--Chase


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

If you like, I can come and be the clumsy server that always shows up in Laurel and Hardy or Three Stooges shorts. (I'm assuming that I'm not invited because I don't own evening clothes and because you don't know me.)

Seriously, I hope you do this. It sounds like it could really be a memorable evening for you.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> If you like, I can come and be the clumsy server that always shows up in Laurel and Hardy or Three Stooges shorts. (I'm assuming that I'm not invited because I don't own evening clothes and because you don't know me.)


forsberg, I have enjoyed interacting with you here very much and would love to meet you in person some day.

After looking over my options, I plan to host the dinner at the Ritz-Carlton. They have the exact formal setting that I seek. I ought to be able to post the various dishes I'm considering shortly.

Thanks for everybody's help! :icon_smile:

--Chase


----------



## pbc (Apr 4, 2008)

Chase,

Do keep us posted. I'm always interested in private black (or white) tie events so I can create/enhance my own. The Ritz-Carlton sounds like, well ... its the Ritz-Carlton, what else can be said? Quite exciting.

pbc


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

After consultation with my chef, here is the first draft of the menu for dinner:

*Hors D'oeuvres:* Miniature Beef Wellington with Truffle Bernaise Sauce

*Amuse-Bouche:* The chef is working on something for me

*Starter:* Seared Squab Breast and Roasted Leg, Sweet Potato Puree, Mango - Lime Sauce

*Soup:* Consomme of Duckling, Wild Mushroom Ravioli, Cognac

*Intermezzo:* White Grape and Champagne Sorbet

*Main Dish:* Veal Medallion Forestiere, Soft Basil Polenta, Madeira Mushroom Demi

*Salad:* Jicama Salad, Orange, Goat's Cheese, Watercress, Lime Stone Lettuce, Cilantro Vinaigrette

*Dessert:* Cinnamon Bavaroise with Poached Pear

*Cheeses*

*Birthday Cake:* Warm Chocolate Cake with Banana Compote Center, Creme Fraiche Sauce

All comments on this are welcomed.

--Chase


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

YUM!!! 

Let me know if one of your guests needs a date! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> YUM!!!
> 
> Let me know if one of your guests needs a date! :icon_smile_big:


Well, one of the guests is a friend I preped with -- Pierce. Pierce is _always_ looking for an escort. However, there are quite good reasons as to _why_ he is always looking for an escort. 

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I disaprove of salad being before desert. I am with John Pinette, the comedian, on this one. Salad is a promissory note that food will soon arrive.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> I disaprove of salad being before desert. I am with John Pinette, the comedian, on this one. Salad is a promissory note that food will soon arrive.


I was having a discussion on this very point with my office mate yesterday. He is of the opinion that using salad after dinner to cleanse the palette is/was more relevant when salads were lighter and leafier. Today's fare is richer/heavier and more complex in terms of flavors and textures. He and I therefore agreed that this heretofore role of the salad course does not always apply today.

For what it's worth.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Chase, the menu sounds wonderful!!!

Good luck.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Droog said:


> I was having a discussion on this very point with my office mate yesterday. He is of the opinion that using salad after dinner to cleanse the palette is/was more relevant when salads were lighter and leafier. Today's fare is richer/heavier and more complex in terms of flavors and textures. He and I therefore agreed that this heretofore role of the salad course does not always apply today.
> 
> For what it's worth.


Oh! So is the consensus I should move the salad to between the Starter and the Soup?

That's where my Chef wanted it to be all along...

--Chase


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Oh! So is the consensus I should move the salad to between the Starter and the Soup?
> 
> That's where my Chef wanted it to be all along...
> 
> --Chase


Salad is served after the main course in a formal dinner. The idea of serving salad before the main course is an American affection that apparently originated in California sometime during the Fifties.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

CCabot said:


> Salad is served after the main course in a formal dinner. The idea of serving salad before the main course is an American affection that apparently originated in California sometime during the Fifties.


It was done because a restaurant with a broad menu and no defined seating times finds itself scrambling to prepare the chosen entrees. Moving a quickly prepared course to a spot before the main course allows more time.

A restaurant I go to at least twice a month still does a house-made sorbet before the entree. They do, however, serve the salad before the meat course, although I'm sure if I requested otherwise they wouldn't object.

And to my fellow Atlantan who thinks there's a "better use" for the money spent on this event - what better use than providing business to a restaurant, whose staff includes dozens of people that would be out of a job if not for their customers?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> After looking over my options, I plan to host the dinner at the Ritz-Carlton. They have the exact formal setting that I seek. I ought to be able to post the various dishes I'm considering shortly.


I've never been to the Ritz-Carlton in Dallas, but I've never been in one that disappointed.

For that menu, and the chance to wear a tuxedo, _I'd_ be Pierce's escort!


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> And to my fellow Atlantan who thinks there's a "better use" for the money spent on this event - what better use than providing business to a restaurant, whose staff includes dozens of people that would be out of a job if not for their customers?


Thank you, Mike. I was in fact thinking along the same lines when I first read that post, but I decided that particular critique wasn't really worthy of a detailed response.

--Chase


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*wait a bloody minute....*



Chase Hamilton said:


> Thanks for your insight re: menu--it seems I definitely need to place the salad _after_ the main course, before dessert.


I can stand the lack of proper credit once, but not twice. See post #3.  Dinner at the Ritz sounds better than a few cigarettes. But seriously, let us know how it goes. I may need a place for a function in the DFW area in January. Bill


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

eyedoc2180 said:


> I can stand the lack of proper credit once, but not twice. See post #3.


Yes, eyedoc, I stand corrected. You absolutely were the first in this thread to mention the salad right before dessert. Thank you for your input!

BTW, the amuse-bouche is going to be cavair on oysters.

Now, I will consult with the Hotel's Sommelier and select the wines.

--Chase


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Yes, eyedoc, I stand corrected. You absolutely were the first in this thread to mention the salad right before dessert. Thank you for your input!
> 
> BTW, the amuse-bouche is going to be cavair on oysters.
> 
> ...


Caviar on oysters, too good.....Asking your expertise, now--I need a place closer to Fort Worth. Where it the Ritz, in Dallas? Can you recommend a place for a private party in or near Fort Worth, if the Ritz is not on the Fort Worth side? Thanks so much! Bill


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Caviar on oysters, too good.....Asking your expertise, now--I need a place closer to Fort Worth. Where it the Ritz, in Dallas? Can you recommend a place for a private party in or near Fort Worth, if the Ritz is not on the Fort Worth side? Thanks so much! Bill


Bill, the Ritz-Carlton is a few miles away from Downtown Dallas--not close to Fort Worth at all, unfortunately.

I've been to the theatre quite a bit in Fort Worth, but have never been to a formal event there. I will make some inquiries and give you suggestions as to where you might have a formal event there. I'll PM you shortly.

--Chase


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

CCabot said:


> The idea of serving salad before the main course is an American affection that apparently originated in California sometime during the Fifties.


Perhaps. However, if we assume that salad is positioned after the main for the purpose of clearing the palate, and if the salad does not really perform that function, then its position in the sequence may be up for reconsideration. After all, as they say, form follows function, and we Americans are a practical people.

I therefore suggest that a decision be made based on the nature of the jicama salad listed as to where it most appropriately fits. The chef's judgment should weigh heavily in this.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

*About The Salad...*



Droog said:


> Perhaps. However, if we assume that salad is positioned after the main for the purpose of clearing the palate, and if the salad does not really perform that function, then its position in the sequence may be up for reconsideration. After all, as they say, form follows function, and we Americans are a practical people.
> 
> I therefore suggest that a decision be made based on the nature of the jicama salad listed as to where it most appropriately fits. The chef's judgment should weigh heavily in this.


Thank you for everyone's comments. I have consulted with my Chef again. He states that there are many reasons, historical and otherwise, for placing the Salad before the soup or before dessert.

However, his concern (and mine, of course), is this particular Dinner. My Chef thinks that right now, with the salad towards the end, the Menu is a little unbalanced--more courses after the intermezzo than before. Therefore, he would like the salad served before the intermezzo, to even things up.

If I determine to keep the salad served _after_ the Main Course, than my Chef would like to insert a Fish Course after the soup--to add the proper balance to the menu.

Also, he says that if we move to the salad to before the Main Course, then he can offer me a vegetable plate to aid in digestion before dessert. He also favors a second intermezzo before dessert to once again clear the palate.

Your thoughts on all this, gentlemen?

--Chase


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Chase, I would weigh in on the side of the late salad and the added fish course. It has quite an old-world feel, and your guests will appreciate the unique aspect of it. Now, perhaps a selection of fine cigars between courses? Just kidding, though I dare to dream! Cheers! Bill
p.s. I am staying at the Worthington on the next visit, and if the dinner doesn't come off, I will certainly hit the Ashton for a scotch or two. Perhaps a second pair of boots from Leddy's Ranch?


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Chase,

I'm late to the party here (so to speak) but your plans sound great. I've only been to the new Ritz a couple of times for receptions and parties. Been meaning to come up with an excuse to try out Fearings but haven't made it in yet.

My wife threw me a dinner for my 47th in late September, but nothing nearly so fancy. We had a room at Jaspers up in Plano with a few friends.

Good luck and happy birthday.

Mark


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

A fish course after the soup is both traditional and appropriate.



eyedoc2180 said:


> Now, perhaps a selection of fine cigars between courses? Just kidding, though I dare to dream! Cheers! Bill


Cigars and brandy or other digestifs should certainly be considered for after the meal.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Bill, the Ritz-Carlton is a few miles away from Downtown Dallas--not close to Fort Worth at all, unfortunately.
> 
> I've been to the theatre quite a bit in Fort Worth, but have never been to a formal event there. I will make some inquiries and give you suggestions as to where you might have a formal event there. I'll PM you shortly.
> 
> --Chase


I believe the Four Seasons is much closer to Fort Worth (it's in Las Colinas).

And since you called out the gentleman who asked about "ploid" pants... CavAir is division of Bell Helicopters with a sales office in Fort Worth.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

*Second Draft of Dinner Menu*

*Hors D'oeuvres:* Miniature Beef Wellington with Truffle Bernaise Sauce

*Amuse-Bouche:* Caviar on Oysters

*Starter:* Seared Squab Breast and Roasted Leg, Sweet Potato Puree, Mango - Lime Sauce

*Soup:* Consomme of Duckling, Wild Mushroom Ravioli, Cognac

*Fish:* Salt and Oil Poached Salmon, Spring Pea Risotto Cake, Sherry Vinegar Cream Sauce

*Intermezzo:* White Grape and Champagne Sorbet

*Main Dish:* Veal Medallion Forestiere, Soft Basil Polenta, Madeira Mushroom Demi

*Salad:* Jicama Salad, Orange, Goat's Cheese, Watercress, Lime Stone Lettuce, Cilantro Vinaigrette

*Intermezzo:* Orange Grand Mariner Sorbet

*Dessert:* Cinnamon Bavaroise with Poached Pear

*Cheeses*

*Birthday Cake:* Warm Chocolate Cake with Banana Compote Center, Creme Fraiche Sauce

Moving right along... :icon_smile:

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> Chase,
> 
> I'm late to the party here (so to speak) but your plans sound great. I've only been to the new Ritz a couple of times for receptions and parties. Been meaning to come up with an excuse to try out Fearings but haven't made it in yet.
> 
> ...


Mark, congratulations on your birthday. I've never been to Jasper's, but I've heard nice things.

--Chase


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

CCabot said:


> Cigars and brandy or other digestifs should certainly be considered for after the meal.


I had thought about that, CCabot, but quite frankly, I am at a loss. I do not smoke--what cigars should I offer my guests at the appropriate time?

--Chase


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> I believe the Four Seasons is much closer to Fort Worth (it's in Las Colinas).
> 
> And since you called out the gentleman who asked about "ploid" pants... CavAir is division of Bell Helicopters with a sales office in Fort Worth.


The Four Seasons is closer to Fort Worth, Mike, but I believe Bill is going to use the Ashton Hotel in Downtown Fort Worth. Thanks for your friendly input, though.

Now on to "Cavair." Interesting, because _my_ sources tell me that 'Cavair' is a black semi-precious stone. But thanks for the heads up! :icon_smile:

Before I know it, somebody will revive the thread on "Bad Speling" I started here a while ago.

Do put your tongue _back_ in your mouth, Mike, before it freezes that way. 

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

CCabot said:


> A fish course after the soup is both traditional and appropriate.
> 
> Cigars and brandy or other digestifs should certainly be considered for after the meal.


One of the more interesting parties I have ever attended was a Christmas cigar party thrown by our chief of emergency medicine. It was held at Ashes, a cigar club and restaurant in Red Bank, NJ (thereby escaping the smoking ban!). Punch and Ashton cigars were served between courses. It was fun to see how everyone juggled the cigars, interspersed with the food service! Despite enormous exhaust fans, my dry cleaner coundn't get over how badly my suit smelled. Bill


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Chase Hamilton said:


> I had thought about that, CCabot, but quite frankly, I am at a loss. I do not smoke--what cigars should I offer my guests at the appropriate time?
> 
> --Chase


Chase, I am not an aficionado, but the Ashton line of cigars is known for quality, yet they are mild enough, and smoke easily for broad appeal. Alternatively, you could offer a selection that a good tobaconnist could help determine. Nice touch, along with a little Courvoisier or Sambucca! Bill


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Do put your tongue _back_ in your mouth, Mike, before it freezes that way.


Who knows not where a WASP doth wear its sting? 

I knew there was a classy hotel in downtown Fort Worth but I couldn't think of what its name was. And perhaps it's misleading highway signs but I had thought Las Colinas was north of the airport, not east.

For cigars, I'd recommend the Fuente Hemingways. They're mid-sized cigars, very high quality, not ridiculously expensive, hard enough to find that cigar connoisseurs would appreciate them, but not so hard to find that they won't be wasted on novices.

For drinks, the key is to have a selection of drinks that are served without ice or mixers - cordials, Cognacs, whiskeys (and whiskys), Bourbons, etc. At Morton's they would sometimes bring around a tray with four bottles, two of which were Sambuca and a VSOP Cognac.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

So much effort at figuring out how to order courses, what to eat, how to dress, etc.!

But have you considered how you're going to arrive? I mean, the 29th birthday is so special - special enough that you're having this dinner which will cost many thousands and may hire a band - that arriving in your own car does not do justice to the occasion.

So may I suggest a few modes of transportation suitable to this momentous day?

Helicopter
Horse-drawn carriage
Ricksha
Bigfoot-style monster truck

Now you may consider the idea of arriving in a monster truck to be a little NASCARish, but I can assure you that it is not. In fact, there is no classier entrance than to climb down the ladder from the truck in your velvet smoking jacket. No?

How about a litter?


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> So much effort at figuring out how to order courses, what to eat, how to dress, etc.!
> 
> But have you considered how you're going to arrive? I mean, the 29th birthday is so special - special enough that you're having this dinner which will cost many thousands and may hire a band - that arriving in your own car does not do justice to the occasion.
> 
> ...


Interesting ideas, Pegneos. I see you have a flair for the dramatic! Oh yeah, that's right--you're a devotee of Greek drama.

Thanks for the suggestions re: transportation, but I think we'll just be using our own automobiles. Of course, if Mike has his way, at some point late in the evening I'll use a luggage cart for a conveyance. :icon_smile_wink:

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Motorcars?


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> Motorcars?


No, Pentheos, _Micky and the Motorcars:_!

https://www.myspace.com/mickyandthemotorcars :icon_smile:

--Chase


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess I will be the first to say the Orange Grand Marnier Sorbet sounds fantastic!! As for the cigars, I enjoy a nice after a good dinner, but I don't believe I would enjoy one during a fine meal. As a frequent smoker, I have eaten after a cigar and it dimishes the flavors in the food. A novice may even be put off by this placement and not accept the cigar, and most people take 45 minutes or so to smoke which will drag out the meal. Now a cigar after dinner with cognac, scotch and a fine chocolate bar is always nice. The scotch/cognac and chocolate work with the cigar to share flavors and enhance each other. Overall the event sounds spectacular and fun for all involved. It also sounds great that the chef is willing to work like this for you and that he has lots of great ideas that he can freely use.


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Despite enormous exhaust fans, my dry cleaner coundn't get over how masculine and delightfully old school my suit smelled. Bill


Fixed that for you, Doctor.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Mr. H said:


> Fixed that for you, Doctor.


I like it! I do some writing for one of our journals, and I need good editing like this from time to time. Bill


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Pentheos,

Thank you _so much_ for bringing up transportation to and from the dinner, which I had somehow neglected.

After consulting with a fellow AAAC member, I have decided to hire five matching Black Bentleys with drivers for the occasion. I suppose it goes without saying that the Drivers' uniforms will match the interior of the vehicles.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's kind of cool watching this event slowly unfold and come to life, even from half a continent away!

Go Chase!!

I really hope everything turns out the way you planned it and justifies the time, money, attention and love you are devoting to it!

Good luck!!


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

I have consulted a tobacconist regarding cigars, and he recommends H. Upmann Diplomanticos Habana, which he says he can obtain for me discretely.

He says that they have a rich, flavorful, yet mild taste, and will certainly be enjoyed by someone who has never smoked before.


--Chase


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> I have consulted a tobacconist regarding cigars, and he recommends H. Upmann Diplomanticos Habana, which he says he can obtain for me discretely.
> 
> He says that they have a rich, flavorful, yet mild taste, and will certainly be enjoyed by someone who has never smoked before.
> 
> --Chase


is a different brand from Upmann. But either brand, if genuine Havanas, will be excellent.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> is a different brand from Upmann. But either brand, if genuine Havanas, will be excellent.


Thank you, Mike. I probably misunderstood. Upmann's are not rolled in Cuba, are they?

--Chase


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Most of the major brands out there have a Cuban line and a different line for American sale. Both of those are good choices, I was lucky enough to obtain some um... "good" Macanudo's while on my honeymoon in St. Maarten and they do have a much better full flavor, and a wonderful smoking experience. They will not dissapoint, and your guests will appreciate something that rare and special.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Thank you, Mike. I probably misunderstood. Upmann's are not rolled in Cuba, are they?
> 
> --Chase


Upmanns are also a Cuban brand. JFK smoke Upmann Corona Minors, and had Pierre Salinger get every box he could from every tobacconist in DC before he signed the embargo.

When Castro nationalized the cigar companies, the owners of the brands fled the country and started producing cigars somewhere else, using the same names and logos. A lot of them are now owned by major cigar companies rather than the families. If you go anywhere outside the US, an Upmann is a Cuban cigar produced by Habanos, S.A.

(Trivia note: The Bacardi family had issues with the Batista government, which preceded Castro, so they registered all of their trademarks in Jamaica. So when their factories were taken over by Castro, he couldn't use their brand names, not even in Cuba.)


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks, Mike, for the information and the trivia.

I have been assured that these are the Upmanns from Cuba. I am sure we will all enjoy them, although I'm a tad concerned about FBI agents (or would it be the CIA?) swooping in at my dinner and arresting my guests and myself.

I do enjoy traveling--but I have no desire to travel to jail! :icon_smile_wink:


--Chase


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Not to mention, most of your cellmates WOULD consider you to be quite overdressed in jail in black tie.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> I have been assured that these are the Upmanns from Cuba. I am sure we will all enjoy them, although I'm a tad concerned about FBI agents (or would it be the CIA?) swooping in at my dinner and arresting my guests and myself.


There are legal ways that a US citizen can travel to Cuba, mostly for educational and humanitarian purposes. They are permitted to bring back $100 worth of cigars. Technically, foreign nationals can also bring in small quantities for their personal use during their visit.

Because there _are_ legal ways to bring Cuban cigars into the country, possession of reasonable amounts of Cuban cigars is not illegal. Generally, whenever you're someplace that cigar smoking is permitted or even encouraged, you'll find people who will be envious but also respectful. After all, if they ever have the opportunity to have a Cuban without travelling abroad, they won't want someone else hassling them, either.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Not to mention, most of your cellmates WOULD consider you to be quite overdressed in jail in black tie.


A jail would also confiscate your braces, cufflinks, and studs during booking.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> A jail would also confiscate your braces, cufflinks, and studs during booking.


You seem to know an _awful_ lot about this, Mike. Is there anything you'd like to share with the rest of the class? 

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> You seem to know an _awful_ lot about this, Mike. Is there anything you'd like to share with the rest of the class?


I have only ever been in a jail cell once - when my college roommate's ex-wife was working as the night dispatcher in Union Point, GA, she showed me around the police station, which has two or three cells. They had no one in custody at the time.

Most of what I know about what's removed from people upon booking I learned from _Trading Places_. The Dan Aykroyd/Eddie Murphy movie, not the design show. Although some of the designers on _Trading Spaces_ might deserve jail time for their work...


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> I have only ever been in a jail cell once - when my college roommate's ex-wife was working as the night dispatcher in Union Point, GA, she showed me around the police station, which has two or three cells. They had no one in custody at the time.
> 
> Most of what I know about what's removed from people upon booking I learned from _Trading Places_. The Dan Aykroyd/Eddie Murphy movie, not the design show. Although some of the designers on _Trading Spaces_ might deserve jail time for their work...


And on that note, I think this might be a good time to consult with the Hotel sommelier regarding the wine that will be served with dinner... :icon_smile:

--Chase


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, it turns out that the Ritz-Carlton is not being as accommodating as I would like regarding some of my special requests.


They have kindly refunded my deposit, and I will now take my dinner to another hotel, The Mansion on Turtle Creek--just as nice, but a locally owned, boutique establishment.


John Tesar, the Executive Chef at The Mansion, has his own ideas in mind for the menu, so I shall be posting a new one shortly. Stay tuned... :icon_smile:



--Chase


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Well, it turns out that the Ritz-Carlton is not being as accommodating as I would like regarding some of my special requests.


You're not supposed to tell them about the luggage cart thing in advance...

The Mansion on Turtle Creek is part of the Rosewood Hotel group. They also own the Mansion here in Atlanta and the Carlyle in New York.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> You're not supposed to tell them about the luggage cart thing in advance...


Cute, Mike. The Ritz-Carlton was giving me grief about bringing in an outside florst.



Miket61 said:


> The Mansion on Turtle Creek is part of the Rosewood Hotel group. They also own the Mansion here in Atlanta and the Carlyle in New York.


Yep. A much _smaller_ chain than the Ritz-Carlton, and The Mansion on Turtle Creek is better known among Dallas deniens for its friendly, specialized service.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Cute, Mike. The Ritz-Carlton was giving me grief about bringing in an outside florst.


I'm surprised at that. Ritz-Carlton used to be based here in Atlanta, and I've always seen outside vendors doing their floral work.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> I'm surprised at that. Ritz-Carlton used to be based here in Atlanta, and I've always seen outside vendors doing their floral work.


Well, I _could've used_ an outside florist--but the Director of Catering at the Ritz here in Dallas was trying to put subtle pressure on me to use the hotel's. I don't care for that kind of an attitude from a tradesman, so I decided to jump ship.

I have half a mind to pen a letter of concern to the Hotel Director. Maybe I'll get a $15 gift card, just like Target did for me. :icon_smile_wink:

--Chase


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Well, I _could've used_ an outside florist--but the Director of Catering at the Ritz here in Dallas was trying to put subtle pressure on me to use the hotel's. I don't care for that kind of an attitude from a tradesman, so I decided to jump ship.
> 
> I have half a mind to pen a letter of concern to the Hotel Director. Maybe I'll get a $15 gift card, just like Target did for me. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> --Chase


That would get you a glass of Scotch. And most of the tip.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> That would get you a glass of Scotch. And most of the tip.


Nah, I'd probably just use it as a coaster at home. Believe you me, talk about a conversation starter when I'm entertaining friends in my great room... 

--Chase


----------

